# Does anyone have a Mitsubishi HS-U580 or similar VCR?



## greatFox (Nov 26, 2011)

Hello all,

Does anyone have a Mitsubishi HS-U580 or similar VCR?
I really need to know how to set the tracking manually on this machine. I am transferring old tapes to DVD and the auto-tracking isn't cutting it.

The newer VCRs mention using the channel up down buttons on the VCR but this one doesn't have those buttons. I am assuming it is some super secret unlisted remote control key combo.

Thanks much

--Todd


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
This is honestly the first question that I have seen about VCR's since I have been a Moderator. As I have not owned a VCR since Middle School, I am going to have to do some research about this as I am sadly clueless about how the Mitsubishi VCR works in respect to Tracking. I do remember that 4 Head VCR's were where its at and that many had Auto Tracking, but I will look into this.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Alot of VCRs had manual tracking but it had to be accessed either by the remote or on the unit its self. I still have three working high end VCRs two of them being studio grade Panasonic S-VHS machines. but the tracking on those two is a simple turntable knob.
The Panasonic home grade VCR I have has the tracking button on the remote.


----------



## greatFox (Nov 26, 2011)

The problem is, I don't have the manual so I don't know which buttons to use. None of them say "tracking".


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would guess that if it does not have buttons for Tracking that it actually has Auto Tracking. Again, this is the first Thread I can think of about VCR's on this Forum since I have been a Moderator that I am aware of. I have been trying to find out more information about your particular VCR. Time has been truly at a premium these past few days due to Thanksgiving. The downside to living in paradise is that the number of friends/family who come down to visit in the Fall and Winter can be overwhelming. While I feel truly blessed to have these people come down and stay with me, I do wonder if the turnout would be the same if I lived in South Dakota....
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## surprisetech (Jul 16, 2008)

If the auto-tracking can't do its job, the machine might just need the heads cleaned by a suitably qualified tech. Auto head cleaning can only do so much.


----------

